# rate this male model is he the ultimate chad?



## mido the slayer (Dec 17, 2018)

he is 6 foot with good frame, do you think he could get 8+/10 prime very attractive women easily?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 18, 2018)

No tbh 7.5 psl but still would easily get stacys


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 18, 2018)

Definitely 7-7.5


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Definitely 7-7.5


i would give him 8/10, what does he lack to not making him 8 and above?


----------



## Deleted member 39 (Dec 18, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> i would give him 8/10, what does he lack to not making him 8 and above?


He's not intimidating
Also he has narrow shoulders


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 18, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> i would give him 8/10, what does he lack to not making him 8 and above?


Under eye area
Cheekbones 

Pretty much an 8 tbh

Not prime Gandy tho


----------



## Mewcel (Dec 18, 2018)

B E A R D F R A U D


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Under eye area
> Cheekbones
> 
> Pretty much an 8 tbh
> ...


so 8/10 psl is better then 97% of the general population?


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 18, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> so 8/10 psl is better then 97% of the general population?


Pretty much 

Can’t say for sure

Definitely up there 

Maybe a little higher


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

PenileFacialSurgery said:


> Pretty much
> 
> Can’t say for sure
> 
> ...


what lucky bastard if we look like this i would reach very far in my life


----------



## PenileFacialSurgery (Dec 18, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> what lucky bastard if we look like this i would reach very far in my life


Pretty much.

Makes me legitimately consider suicide daily.


----------



## badromance (Dec 18, 2018)

7/10 at best


----------



## shimada (Dec 18, 2018)

Nope I dont


----------



## Deleted member 281 (Dec 18, 2018)

Very good looking but many male models would mog him.


----------



## Deleted member 616 (Dec 18, 2018)

Chadlite at best.


----------



## Kyros (Dec 18, 2018)

7/10


----------



## FiveFourManlet (Dec 18, 2018)

chadlite.


----------



## Sc22 (Dec 18, 2018)

There are way better looking people than this. How can he be the ultimate chad. Just look at chico and compare him to this. Slightly above average.


----------



## Time Travel (Dec 18, 2018)

Sc22 said:


> There are way better looking people than this. How can he be the ultimate chad. Just look at chico and compare him to this. Slightly above average.


Wow he's more than slightly above average.


----------



## Imonlyhere (Dec 18, 2018)

never liked that kind of look
since I am a long face I get repulsed by everything that has a longer/more narrow face to the extend that I doubt anyone would think he is good looking
(but I know that I am mistaken but still)


----------



## Itss_BritneyBishh (Dec 18, 2018)

Midface to long and nose area is also quite big and long.


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 18, 2018)

For the nth time: the people who underrate by 2-4 points are just coping for their own ugliness.


----------



## Nibba (Dec 18, 2018)

Pretty bland. High tier normie/ chadlite


----------



## Zyros (Dec 18, 2018)

Not even close


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

RedPilledStemcel said:


> For the nth time: the people who underrate by 2-4 points are just coping for their own ugliness.


true


----------



## RedPilledStemcel (Dec 18, 2018)

By the definitions set by this forum a PSL 8 is not a someone who mogs 97% of guys (that's just the hottest guy in a lecture hall/large class maybe). A PSL 8 by the definitions of this forum is 1 in 30,000


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Dec 18, 2018)

he is about a 7/10

This is the ultimate chad:


----------



## spark (Dec 18, 2018)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> he is about a 7/10
> 
> This is the ultimate chad:


yea this guy looks better than the guy OP posted for sure


----------



## mido the slayer (Dec 18, 2018)

Fatchicksrejectme said:


> he is about a 7/10
> 
> This is the ultimate chad:


he is very gl but i think women prefer nicer kinder looking guy as posted above 

this guy look rough and mean.


----------



## Fatchicksrejectme (Dec 19, 2018)

mido the slayer said:


> *he is very gl but i think women prefer nicer kinder looking guy as posted above*
> 
> this guy look rough and mean.


you are either a great troll or the biggest dumbass I have ever heard.


----------



## HorseFace (Dec 19, 2018)

Zyros said:


> Not even close
> 
> View attachment 8576




I think this guy would cuck sean, any day of the week.


Fatchicksrejectme said:


> you are either a great troll or the biggest dumbass I have ever heard.



Women want preetyboys


----------



## theropeking (Dec 19, 2018)

With this midface? No, i am sorry


----------

